# British Drifting Championships



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I went to see round 2 of the British Drift Championships at Pembrey on Sunday.

Great day out! One of the better motorsport events I have attended, great layout, you can get really close to the action.

You're able to properly walk around the pits as well, get up close to the cars and have a chat to the drivers.

Anyway here's some pics of the day. It's the first time I've had chance to use my DSLR at a motorsport event, so any comments / criticisms welcome.

I would recommend anyone to go and see round 3


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

some nice shots there just a bit of advice some of the shutter speeds are a little high as you have frozen the wheels when you took the shot, I am not sure how you shot these in full auto or were you using aperture priority, if you using full auto that would explain some of the frozen wheels. the last photo you have run with the lens too far open i.e f3 or 4 depending on the lens try running around the f7.1 or f8. It will bring mor of the cars into focus. 

Take the last pic for example if you look carefully the focus spot looks to be the maxxis sun sicker on the second car thus pulling the first one out of focus in the foreground due to the f stop being too wide open. If you had run this around the f8 mark it would be a little more in focus. The other option is to move the focus point on the camera so it focuses on the front car and then run with a f5.6 which would then drop the people on the bank to a slight blur but the car would then be a sharp focus. also running a higher f stop will decrease the shutter speed and give the blurred wheels too 

Hope this gives you a bit of a idea where to start


----------

